# PrimeNow...who needs drones



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok, I know this is only available in some areas and it finally came up in San Antonio a few weeks ago. OMG    

Yes, I used it, yes I used it several times already.   First time they offered the $20 off so I got a Voyage cover and let them drag a 30lbs cat litter bag up the stairs. It wins just for that. 

In my case, even regular prime orders are now mostly shipped by USPS and in my case that means they are delivered to the office, not the apartment. Its what USPS does in our town. Then I have to drive to the office, drag into car and drag upstairs. First I have to catch them when they are in the office. And they are closed on the weekend. 

So prime now, even with the limited stuff they carry, makes this so much easier. And today they added some produce. I kept saying if they start carrying some carrots, kale and things like that and there it was. So I just got my order of kale, carrots, beans, almond milk, other stuff and I didn't have to go to the store on a weekend. Cost, funny enough was actually a tad cheaper for the produce then my local HEB. And most of it is local texan, go figure. 

Tip is optional, but it pre-fills in recommended which seems to be around 15%. I have no issues paying some tip. For the cat litter it was actually like 8$ less than at the store, which I have to drive and then drag home the large bag. So it makes up for the tip in those cases. But again, its optional. You can even change the amount of top for 48 hours after the delivery. I guess in case your delivery dude or dudette was either nice or not. Or something.  

Anyone else have this? 

Only issue is that it seems hard to find my apartment as the number on the building is not visible. So I try to wave them down. They can also call you. 

I don't need no stinking drone, this works fine.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

tip?  who do you have to tip?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Stuff gets delivered by regular folks. They use their own cars and act as courier. Its optional, you can put in zero if you want.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Glad it's working for you, but I'm not keen on strange delivery guys, so I'll skip it.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

They are all strangers to me, USPS, fedex, etc. Only one that has the same driver here is UPS. And after 15 years I still only know his first name.  

I have more issues with my neighbors than I ever would with delivery folks here. The joys of apartment living. In Texas.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We have the same day delivery available here, too. But I haven't had a need to try it.

I have gotten groceries on Amazon, though. Generally things that I have trouble finding here, or that the stores have decided to stop carrying for whatever reason. You can actually save money on some things if you make a standing order for a delivery on a specific schedule, which is kind of cool if it's something you know you'll want and can identify how often you need it delivered.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Atunah said:


> They are all strangers to me, USPS, fedex, etc. Only one that has the same driver here is UPS. And after 15 years I still only know his first name.


We HAD the same UPS delivery guy for years. Veto retired recently. No more Veto.  In fact couple years ago when I was having longer convo with an Amazon CS person in Kentucky who used to live in this pretty much immediate area, found we both knew Veto.


----------

